# HELP! Is this mites?!



## ange89 (Aug 17, 2012)

Went out to feed the goats yesterday, and checked up on my one little girl (10-11 weeks, Boer-Sanaan mix) who has had crusty scabs on her ears for a week now. I iodined them a week back and then again yesterday, but they really haven't gotten any better, but haven't gotten worse.










Also, I noticed that her twin had similar scabs on her ears. When I flipped her right ear over, it was a large scab, at least 3cm wide. I iodined this one, but left the scab in place, as it was still very tender looking. Her other ones on top of her ear I picked the scab off and put iodine on.










As you can see, her scabs have concentrated around the outside of her ear and a few smaller ones in the middle of the ear.










Is this ear mites? How do I help these little ones!! Help!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Try putting mineral oil on the ears...if you have been using the iodine and no improvement after a week.... we need to try the mineral oil on it daily until healed it will smother what ever it is.....No need to remove the scab :hug:


----------

